# Contador programable con 74ls90



## gamezgump

Hola a todos, de ante mano agradezco la atención prestada.

He montado un contador de 0 a 99 con con un 74ls90, ahora lo que necesito es hacelo programable, es decir que con dipswich poder programar un número y que el contador llegue hasta dicho número.

GRACIAS, espero la respuesta.


----------



## VichoT

Holas.gamezqump.Podrias hacer esto:

por ejemplo si el numero maximo de conteo que seleccionaste es el Nº8  .

De las salidas de conteo binaria  sacas una "toma" hasta una AND de 4 entradas y tres de las entradas las inviertes. asi la salida sera 1 cuando el conteo llegue a 8 esta salida la envias aun inhabilitador del reloj  no del contador porque este no tiene las 4 entradas que posee (aparte del reloj) son para resetear. asi cuando el contador llegue a 8 se encendera la salida dela compuerta AND y desactiva el reloj. y el contador se queda pegado en el conteo anterior (en este caso 8)

esto podras hacerlo para cualquier numero que desees,el problema esque para cada numero necesitas logica binaria.un cacho si haces mas de un numero seleccionable. y si los quieres alterar de forma facil...IMPOSIBLE... asi esque talvez deverias incursuonar en los PIC's u otra logica programable PALM.

BYE!


----------



## gamezgump

Gracias Vicho, lo voy a tener en cuenta, ya estoy trabjando en ello, y creo tener una idea de como hacerlo, voy montarla y si me sale la pondre aca.

De nuevo gracias.

ADEU


----------



## gamezgump

Listo, ya arme el contador programable, solo que se programa con números binarios.
Con 2 dipswich de 4 señales, con uno se progama el dígito de las decenas y con el otro el de las unidades.

Aca esta el diagrama, espero que este claro.

Proximamente lo armare de la tal manera que se pueda progframar con decimales, que sea de facil uso para cualquiera.

Cualquier sugerencia sera bien recibida.
ADEU


----------



## cfelipe40

hola me gustaria saber cuales son los numeros de los componentes que estan en el plano identificados como U6A y U6B para comprarlos y probar que tal...yo tengo armado ya el circuito   solo me hace falta la parte para programar el tiempo en mi caso requiero que cuente solo hasta 15 o hasta 30 preferiblemente hasta 15. 

Otra cosa si eres tan amable, la identificacion de las patas en tu circuito estan identificadas como MS1,MR1,CPO,CP1, etc me gustaria saber a cual corresponde del 74LS90, que es con el que estoy trabajando actualmente, y al bajar la hoja de datos de este componente no aparace ninguna de sus patas identificadas con estos nombres...la verdad disculpa la ignorancia si es que es sumamente basica mi pregunta pero la verdad es que soy relativamente nuevo en estos menesteres jaja...yo casi casi veo el plano y armo tal cual como este alli es todo.


----------



## gamezgump

Listo, cfelipe40 te comento que esos integrados son compuertas AND, en el momento no recuerdo la referencia. En la siguiente imagen esta el contador tal y como lo monté con el número de la patas de los integrados y agrego el PDF del 74ls90 y el 74ls47.

Si deseas que cuente hasta 15 lo unico que tienes que hacer es prigramar el número 1 (en decimal) en las unidades y el 5 (tambien en decimal) en la decenas y listo (el display solo te mostrara hasta 14 pero cuaenta los 15 estados).

En la siguiente página encontraras los PDF de los integrados.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/


----------



## gamezgump

Este es el contador pero con en decimal, es decir que el valor de las unidades y las decenas no se programan en binario sino en decimal, para ello se requieren dos dipswichs de 10 posiciones, lo unio que tiene que hacer es activar la posición que quieran y ya.
Espero que les sea de mucha ayuda.

El 74ls42 es un codificador de BCD a decimal.
La configuración del 74ls90 se encuentra mas arriba.


----------



## cfelipe40

* Hola Cesar muchas gracias por el plano que me enviastes lo estoy revisando en este momento, procedere al ensamblaje y luego te cuento como me fue...un abrazo.*


----------



## brabbit

HOLA...ESPERO QUE PUEDAN AYUDARME...SOY MUY NOVATO EN ESTO DE LOS SISTEMAS DIGITALES...QUIERO SABER SI PUEDEN AYUDARME, TENGO QUE HACER UN CIRCUITO CASI EXACTAMENTE IGUAL AL QUE HAN POSTEADO AKA SOLO QUE EN VEZ DE SER ASCENDENTE QUIERO QUE SEA DESCENDENTE Y CUANDO ESTE LLEGUE A 0 HACER SONAR UNA ALARMITA...POR FAVOR AYUDENME...NO SE COMO HACERLO...NI SIQUIERA SE POR DONDE EMPEZAR :'(


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

Es mas sencillo utilizar un CMOS 4510 que es un contador programable por mini swicth y puede contar en subida o bajada (up o down ). Se complementa con los 4511 Decoder/Driver decodificadores para display de catodo comun.Un circuito de  2 digitos de cuenta programable hacia arriba o abajo es el siguiente,si deseas una alarma la salidas se descodifican con puertas logicas para cuando tengas 00 den un estado alto y puedan atacar la pata 4 de un 555 configurado conmo oscilador audio (frecuencia 1 Khz) y hacer sonar un parlante (un estado alto en la pata 4 del 555 lo habilita (suena) mientras un cero lo silencia).
El circuito


----------



## brabbit

wow eso si que es rapidez...gracias por tu ayuda...espero que pueda armar bien el circuito y que me funcione....lo tengo que entregar dentro de 48 hrs. GRAX


----------



## magl

Me he permitido poner el esquema del circuito de Jorge Flores. Me funciona correctamente. Gracias Jorge.
(Me ha faltado poner un par de condensadores.)


----------



## cevollin

ohhh      cada dia me sorprenden mas me sorprendio los esquemas de este contador como el de gamezgump dejame entender su funcionamiento  cuando el primer 74ls90 este a 0001 (1) y el segundo 74ls90 este a 0101 (5)
la salida a reset seria 1 y entonses el contador se recetearia automaticamente al llegar a ese "limite"  

ahora otra duda segun yo las entradas de las copuertas and cuando no esta conectactada a nada dicha patilla  toma el valor de 1 logico corrijanme si me equivoco  entonses segun yo cuando estan incrementando los numeros al switch selector que tengamos cerrado variara es decir sera 0 o 1 pero siempre que sea cero la salida del primer display cera 0 tambien entons cuando llegamos al limite del primer display la salida del primer display sera 1 pero no se activara hasta que el segundo display llega a su limite osea a 5 y es aqui en donde se resetea el contador


----------



## magl

Se que este hilo habla del 74LS90, pero como también hemos hablado del CMOS 4510 os comento mis asuntos:

El esquema que usé antes funcionaba bien. Ahora he añadido 2 dígitos mas, resultando un contador de 4 digitos. 
Pero.... no sabe contar bien.  Si presecciono el valor de 0100 e inicio la cuenta atrás obtengo:

0100, 0099, 9098, 8097, 7096....

Creo que necesitaría añadir algunas puertas lógicas, o cambiar algo, pero no se como.

Ajunto toda la información muy bien detallada, tanto en pdf, para verlo, como el fichero fuente livewire por si quereis aportar algo. Os estaré agradecido.


----------



## cevollin

amigo tengo la solucion a tu problema  lo que pasa es que el amigo jorge flores y magl no implementaron bien el circuito lo que pasa es lo siguiente cuando el primer 4510 esta a 9 este pone a 0 la patita C (activa el segundo 4510 )
esto quiere decir que mientras este la patita c a 0 dicho 4510 esta activado esta en conteo  pero si te fijas bien cuando el segundo 4510 esta a nueve va a retardar mas osea que mientras el segundo este en 0 el tercero esta en conteo pero el segundo dura mas tiempo la patita C a 0 

lo que debes de hacer es que la salida C del primer 4510 balla a clock  del segundo y la salida C del segundo 4510 al clock del tercero y la salida C del tercero al clock del cuarto y ya 


aqui te adjunto tu proyecto corregido


----------



## fernandob

yo hace mucho hice, NO busaba repetitividad en las cuentas (o sea que no buscaba que siempre cuente igual, cada vez ques se usaba habia que programarlo) .

la solucion fue sencilla sin dip switchs ni nada:

contador descendente , cada digito un pulsador de manual.

asi que uno posiciona cada digito en su lugar manualmente (conun pulsador ) y listo .a disparar.

al llegar aa cero hacew lo suyo ya que esos CIS tienen alguna pata que avisa .

nada de dip,o selectoras. , y nada de compuertas por ahi arreglando las cosas.

ahora si quieren hacer varias temp. siempre con el mismo valor ahi si que es mejor alguna forma de programar el valor mecanica y que quede ahi .

PD habia y debe haber llaves decimales que son decimales en lo que uno ve pero en sus patas de salida sale la cosa en BCD.
eso cocina mucho el tema   


saludos


----------



## magl

cevollin dijo:
			
		

> amigo tengo la solucion a tu problema  lo que pasa es que el amigo jorge flores y magl no implementaron bien el circuito... lo que debes de hacer es que la salida C del primer 4510 balla a clock  del segundo y la salida C del segundo 4510 al clock del tercero y la salida C del tercero al clock del cuarto y ya



Gracias, así funciona bien ( ver imagen ), aunque no del todo. Si cuando está el contador en marcha cambio el comnutador de *down* a *up* se producen conteos extraños.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> la solucion fue sencilla sin dip switchs ni nada:
> 
> contador descendente , cada digito un pulsador de manual.
> 
> asi que uno posiciona cada digito en su lugar manualmente (conun pulsador ) y listo .a disparar.
> 
> al llegar aa cero hacew lo suyo ya que esos CIS tienen alguna pata que avisa.



Esto es muy interesante. Puedo poner un pulsador individual por cada chip y elegir el número de cada display..., pero tendría que separar las conexiones entre los distinos 4510, pues la salida de cada chip será 1 ó 0 dependiendo del número que haya puesto en cada display. Entonces, si quiero modificar el display con pulsadores individuales, estos tendrian que llevar 1 ó 0 al CLOCK...¿como lo haces, con un conmutador en vez de un pulsador?. 

Por favor, si recuerdas como lo hiciste, pon un esquema y lo vemos.


----------



## briceida

Buenas un saludo para todos,este es mi primer post y quisiera que me ayudaran en algo sobre el teme de los contadores,necesito hacer un contador de 8 bits  binario-Bcd  con numeros prederminados,en este caso son 07,10,24,21,42,84,70,90, luego de mostrar el ultimo numero tienes que repetir la secuencia, otra cosa las pastillas que tengo para este proyecto son las hd4ls76ap,que tienen dos ff j-k con preset y clear!bueno cualquier cosa con la que me puedan ayudar,seria muy util!gracias


----------



## fernandob

hola magl , no recuerdo pero era sencillo .
 por un lado el proceso de la cuenta una vez que disparas era mandarle el ck a el primer contador (van todo sen cascada si mal no recuerdo ) asi que cada vez que pasa unidades por cero le manda un ck a decenas...........bueno , eso lo sabes.
y cuando el ultimo  se pone en cero ahi se apaga el rele (suponiendo que enciende un rele mientras cuenta el sistema) .

asi que lo que hay que hacer es tener un oscilador por ahi (o el mismo de la cuenta no recuerdo) que oscile siempre , y cada pulsador lo que hace es poner la salida de ese osc a el ck de el contador (CI  ) que quieras ir moviendo manualmente .

siempre lo hice con ese concepto.
si el contador es super rapido , ponele de decimas de segundo entonces uso un oscilador aparte que me sea de una velocidad comoda......mientras mantengo pulsado un pulsador entran esos pulsos y va el digito bajando a una velocidad manejable.

si, por lo que voy recrdando algo mas necesitare, algun CI de compuertas ..........:
al disparar con el puls de inicio debo  >>>>>>
activar el rele o se ala salida
y mantener el ck de prescicion en todo mi contador, (con un solo FF supongo alcanza) 

cuando el contador termina todo >>>>>>>>>>>>
desactiva el rele 
detiene el reloj del contador .

ahi ya tenemos que conun FF va , en set estara mi pulsador de inicio y en reset el acarreo del ultimo contador (el de mayor peso ) 

fijate que con este concepto si el FF no esta activo podes manualmente hacer pasar a cualquier contador por cero (al programar manual ) que no disparas nada .
cosa que podira pasar si usas FFD como salida final ya que CAMBIA al estado opuesto...........como yo lohago queda bien definido como seteas y como reseteas la salida.

fijate que , si quizas te e4s util el concepto de "pausa" no es dificil.
por otro lado el concepto de "reset" lo haces con otro pulsador o sino con el mismo de la unidad de mayor peso y el pulsador de programa, al forzarlo a a vanzar o retroceder mas bien . 

es para entretenerse, saludos


----------



## magl

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola magl , no recuerdo pero era sencillo .
> 
> ...asi que lo que hay que hacer es tener un oscilador por ahi (o el mismo de la cuenta no recuerdo) que oscile siempre , y cada pulsador lo que hace es poner la salida de ese osc a el ck de el contador (CI  ) que quieras ir moviendo manualmente .



  Muchas Gracias *fernandob*,     Eso es justo lo que quería. El 2º oscilador cambia el clock, esté en 1 ó en 0.   
El concepto es totalmente distinto, pero funciona perfectamente. 

Para que fuera perfecto lo que haría falta es que no cambiaran los números de los displays cuando cambio el conmutador de *down* a *up*


----------



## fernandob

te falta algo :

no podes meter a 2 monos en el mismo camino, debe haber siempre una prioridad.

viste que mandas el carry de uno al ck del siguiente ?
y ademas atacas el ck de ese siguiente con el pusador ?

no podes, por que cuando pulsas haces corto .

va asi:
del carry de uno al ck del otro a traverz de una resistencia , ponele 10K o 33K o 56 k , no creo que haya problema 
y si , el pulsador que fuerza va al ck del que corresponde.

ahi si va la cosa ok.

saludos 

lo otro que pones no se, pero mejor que no se , asi te pones a pensar, seguro que lograras solucionarlo

EDIT: veo que el osc. 1 lo manejas con un switch ........ponele la R . y hacelo como te dije.....
y lo de up . down en vez de mandarlo a + o a masa que mientras cambia el swich queda esa ent en el aire por que no te manejas como buen diseño haciendo siempre un valor de anclaje,.
tipo R. pull up.
o sea mandando esa pata a +vcc a travez de una R . y si queres lo contrario el swich lo manda a masa.
asi nunca queda en el aire, usas un swich comun y si necesitas evitar oscilaciones le pones un C.

no se si me entendes ?

saludos


----------



## cevollin

pues a mi no me produce numeros extraños si viste el que te mande corregido


----------



## cevollin

la verdad eso de hacer un contador con circuitos ttl o cmos si se puede pero es muy lioso y los circuitos integrados ocupan mucho espacio imaginate hacer el PCB xdxdxdx   jajaja yo preferiria hacer esto con los maravillosos pics con teclado matricial


----------



## magl

Fernandob, éstas son las modificaciones que he hecho:  
  - *Resistencias* entre salida de un chip y el clock del siguiente para evitar el corto con el oscilador 2.
  - El *switch del oscilador* 1 es sólo para el simulador. En la realidad lo sustituyo por una puerta AND a cuyas entradas va el oscilador y una señal que viene de un FF, activada por un circuito externo. Como bien has mencionado.
A la salida de la puerta AND le he puesto también una resistencia, pero no creo que sirva, porque no voy a usar el preselector 1 estando el oscilador en marcha. 
   - *Puertas lógicas AND* tomadas del pin carry de cada contador. Cuando todos estos pin=0 el contador ha llegado a 0.

    - He encontrado unos *preselectores BCB tipo potenciometros*, que podrían sustituis al oscildador 2 (ver imagen)



			
				cevollin dijo:
			
		

> pues a mi no me produce numeros extraños si viste el que te mande corregido


 - Sobre *el conmutador up - down*. A  mi me sigue dando conteos extraños, incluso el que me enviaste. Prueba cambiando el conmutador varias veces. 
Aunque lo haga con un pulsador unido a un R pull-up (como en la imagen) pasa igual. De todas formas este es un mal menor, y lo que hago es resetear y empezar de nuevo.


			
				cevollin dijo:
			
		

> ...los maravillosos pics con teclado matricial


Lo siento, pero ahí me has pillado. Eso no lo controlo. De momento seguiré con los supermegamacrocircuitos de contadores ( je je )


----------



## giov_vip

gamezgump dijo:
			
		

> Este es el contador pero con en decimal, es decir que el valor de las unidades y las decenas no se programan en binario sino en decimal, para ello se requieren dos dipswichs de 10 posiciones, lo unio que tiene que hacer es activar la posición que quieran y ya.
> Espero que les sea de mucha ayuda.
> 
> El 74ls42 es un codificador de BCD a decimal.
> La configuración del 74ls90 se encuentra mas arriba.




Hola  a todos

Me gustaria saber si a este circuito se le puede conectar una alarma, me explico. Necesito un circuito contador de interrupciones de luz que cuando llegue a 12 suene una alarma y no tengo mucha experiencia en esto no sabria como conectarlo.

Este es el circuito mas cercano q encuentro, si me pueden ayudar mil y mil gracias

Salu2!


----------



## magl

Hola *giov_vip*, yo estoy haciendo algo parecido. Puede que esto te sirva:


----------



## giov_vip

Hola magl

Muchas gracias, si es muy parecido a lo q busco voy a empezar el montaje pero me falta algo.. q caso en la NTE (ECG) son los transistores son Q1 y Q2 

De nuevo muchas gracias por tu interes.

Saludos!


----------



## magl

giov_vip dijo:
			
		

> ... q caso en la NTE (ECG) son los transistores son Q1 y Q2.


No entiendo la pregunta, pero ,si me preguntas que tipo son, podrías usar los siguientes NPN: 2N2222, BC548B, BC549B, etc.


----------



## giov_vip

Gracias eso necesitaba.

La NTE es un manual (Libro) de reemplazos hace unos anos se conocia como ECG si quieres visitas su pagina

http://nte01.nteinc.com/nte/NTExRefSemiProd.nsf/$$Search?OpenForm

De nuevo muchas gracias

Salu2!


----------



## magl

Interesante esa página. Puedo ver datos de transistores que no encontraba en alldatasheet


----------



## magl

He estado repasando este hilo,  y he visto que el esquema de esa configuración de contadores que no funcionaba bien,  se explica, hablando del chip contador 4510,  en en la siguiente página:

http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/cmos.htm

y dice: 

*Connecting synchronous counters in a chain*
The diagram below shows how to link synchronous counters, notice how all the *clock (CK)* inputs are linked. *Carry out (CO)* feeds *carry in (CI)* of the next counter. *Carry in (CI)* of the first counter should be low for 4029, 4510 and 4516 counters.  







Ya vimos que así no me funcionaba bien, pero ¿esta información es erronea?


----------



## GABAVAGA

una pregunta como se puede programar el contador si este es solo de 0 a 9, lo he intentado y se vuelve loco o no muestra nada


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola CABAVAGA

El tema es: Contador programable con 74ls90.

Aunque ese contador no es programable a cual te refieres Tú ?.
Qué número de identificación tiene el que estás utilizando ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GABAVAGA

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola CABAVAGA
> 
> El tema es: Contador programable con 74ls90.
> 
> Aunque ese contador no es programable a cual te refieres Tú ?.
> Qué número de identificación tiene el que estás utilizando ?.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes[/QUOT
> 
> ya tengo q  cuente hasta un numero especifico lo que deseo ees que una vez que llegue alli se detenga y si es posible en vez de colocar el numero que deseo en bcd hacerlo en decimal intente poner un decodificador como en los comentarios previos pero no pude se volvia loco =(


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola GABAVAGA

Bien, ya entiendo un poco mejor.
Sin embargo todavia no sé qué contador estás utilizando.
Es el del tema, 74LS90 ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## libanozamora

amigos, alguien sabe como poder hacer que el contador se resetee, al llegar un numero programado por el usuario ?


----------



## GABAVAGA

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola GABAVAGA
> 
> Bien, ya entiendo un poco mejor.
> Sin embargo todavia no sé qué contador estás utilizando.
> Es el del tema, 74LS90 ?
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



si es el del tema


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola GABAVAGA

Es fácil, solo tienes que detectar cuando el contador llegue al número donde deseas que se detenga y en ese instante, con algo, no dejar que lleguen más pulsos a la entrada Clock(14) del contador. En el caso del 74LS90 la entrada Clock es su terminal 14.

Para que esa acción sea programable (detenerlo en un número seleccionado) se requiere de un IC llamado comparador de magnitud, como por ejemplo el 74LS85. Lo que hace este IC es, sin ahondar mucho, comparar todas las entradas ”A” Con todas las entradas “B” y decirte por medio de sus salidas: A<B, A=B, A>B si “A” es menor que “B” o si es igual o si es mayor.

Puesto que quieres que el contador se detenga en un número determinado (Del 0 al 9) tomamos la salida A=B(6), la “metemos” a una compuerta OR, la otra entrada de esta OR se conecta al generador de pulsos; o lo que esté generando el pulso a contar. Y, su salida se conecta a la entrada del contador llamada, en el caso del 74LS90, CP0(14).

Si programamos un 5 en el DigiSwitch que aparece en la imagen adjunta, estas 4 líneas están conectadas a las “A” del comparador de magnitud(74LS85) y, las salidas del contador están conectadas a sus entradas “B”; por lo tanto cuando el contador llegue a 5 la salida A=B del 75LS85 se hará cierta 1.
Ese 1 que llega a la compuerta OR ya no dejará pasar más pulsos hacia el contador, por lo tanto se detendrá.
La sentencia de la OR es: cualquier 1 en sus entradas su salida será 1.
Por lo tanto no importa que el generador de pulsos esté dado alternativamente 1’s o 0’s. estos ya no pasarán hacia el 74LS90.

El DigiSwitch es como aparece en el mensaje #24 de magl Fechado: 23/Mar/2009 de este mismo tema.
El número que apunte la flechita será el código binario que salga por sus terminales.
Existen otro muchos tipos, el mostrado allá es para montaje sobre el PCB. Hay otros estilos para ser montados en el panel, de estos hay unos que traen una barra para girarla y seleccionar el número, otros traen una rueda que al girarla en su ventana aparece el número que saldrá por sus terminales. 
Ó puedes utilizar DipSwich’s los cuales son unos interruptores pequeñitos.

Entre el 74LS47 y el Display hacen falta 7 resistencias las cuales deben ser calculadas de acuerdo al voltaje aplicado y la corriente requerida por el Display. Nota que la terminal común (+V) no está conectada, de cualquier forma en el simulador CircuitMaker funciona sin conexión pero en la realidad hay que conectarla al positivo de la fuente de alimentación. El Display para el 74LS47 debe ser de ANODO COMÜN.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GABAVAGA

muchas gracias =) funciona excelente

una ultima pregunta si yo deseo parar el contador con un boton  conecto: tierra al boton y luego a un and el otro pin del and con el relog y su salida el cp(o)...cierto...?   pero como hago para que el contador pemanezca detenido y prenda un led (es como un parado de emergencia ). debe ser un boton pulsador


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola GABAVAGA

Si, efectivamente así es. Solo que te falta una resistencia de digamos 10Kohms conectada entre el botón y la entrada a la compuerta AND. La otra termina de la resistencia se conecta al positivo de la fuente de alimentación.

Para que permanezca detenido el contador puedes utilizar en lugar de utilizar un Botón utiliza un Conmutador.
Este conmutador es de 3 terminales. Una de ellas se le llama común. Ésta conecta con una o la otra de las 2 terminales restantes.
El común se conecta a la entrada de la compuerta AND. Una de las otras 2 terminales se conecta a tierra y la otra al positivo de la fuente de alimentación. 
La resistencia antes mencionada también se requiere en este circuito. 
El LED que pretendes agregar como alarma de PARO de emergencia lo puedes conectar el cátodo del LED al común del conmutador y atraves de una resistencia su ánodo al positivo de la fuente de alimentación. La resistencia la debes calcular en base al voltaje de la fuente y la corriente que requiera el LED para encender.
Una cosa más: este LED parpadea mientras no esté el sistema en modo de PARO de emergencia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GABAVAGA

eso ya lo habia pensado pero le pregunte al profe y me dijo que tenia que ser un boton pulsador


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola GABAVAGA

Entonces dejame ver que´otra cosa te puedo sigerir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GABAVAGA

gracias mil gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

libanozamora dijo:


> amigos, alguien sabe como poder hacer que el contador se resetee, al llegar un numero programado por el usuario ?


 
Hola libanozamora

Con un poco de modificaciones te puede servir el que está unos mensajes más Arriba.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola GABAVAGA

Al Circuito que te adjunté en el mensaje #38 hazle unas modificaciones.
Cambia lo compuerta OR de 2 entradas por una de 3 entradas. Conéctala como está la de 2 entradas pero deja una sin conectar.
Agrega un Flip-Flop tipo D y conéctalo de acuerdo a la imagen adjunta.
Además agrega el botón “Detener” y otro de “Reset”.

Espero esto te sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: El CircuitMaker Solo trae compuertas OR de 3 entradas de la familia CMOS. Busca una que sea de la familia TTL


----------



## GABAVAGA

GRACIAS Mr. Carlos ya resolvi el problema del parado (boton izquierdo) en la universidad (adjunto dibijo) y el del boton de inicio ( selecciono numero de copias le doy a inicio y es que comienza a contar). ..... pero siempre tiene que haber un pero el contador un vez q llega al nemero de copias desea debe resetearse yo que que intente fue unir la salida (a=B) a el reset pero si seleciono 5 copias cuenta hasta cuatro y pone uno y se queda alli =(


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola GABAVAGA

Ya te envie un buen circuito por el otro tema.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/control-numero-botellas-56855/#post501714

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

GABAVAGA dijo:


> GRACIAS Mr. Carlos ya resolvi el problema del parado (boton izquierdo) en la universidad (adjunto dibijo) y el del boton de inicio ( selecciono numero de copias le doy a inicio y es que comienza a contar). ..... pero siempre tiene que haber un pero el contador un vez q llega al nemero de copias desea debe resetearse yo que que intente fue unir la salida (a=B) a el reset pero si seleciono 5 copias cuenta hasta cuatro y pone uno y se queda alli =(


 
Hola GABAVAGA

No se ve el dibujo, mejor adjunta el archivo que se genera en el simulador CircuitMaker.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GABAVAGA

estoy trabajado es en proteus , le puse un invesor  conectado al reset (flip flop) y a la salida del comparador para cuando llegara al numero q yo queria se reseteara pero lo que hace es  si quiero el nueve lleva a ocho y se resetea =(


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola GABAVAGA

Lo que ocurre con ese tipo de “Restablecimientos” es que en cuanto llega al número X(Programado) el sistema se restablece a la velocidad de la luz menos los retarnos propios del circuito.
Así que SI llega al número X pero este no se ve en el Display por que inmediatamente se restablece el circuito a la velocidad de la luz.

Así que cualquier número que programes parecerá que no llega pero sí llega solo que no se ve en el Display.
[/COLOR] 
Si el ciclo de la máquina es:
A) sacar copia
B) Contar +1
Saca la copia la registra.
Entonces tu circuito está bien.

Pero si el ciclo es:
A) Contar +1
B) Sacar copia.
Primero la registra y luego saca la copia.
Entonces siempre sacará las copias programadas –1.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola GABAVAGA

Ya viste el Circuito que te dejé por acá ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/control-numero-botellas-56855/#post501714

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GABAVAGA

SI ya lo vi muchas gracias  esta excelente voy a hacer el montaje entre hoy y mañana y te digo como me fue


----------



## GABAVAGA

todo bn tuve algunos problemas para conseguir el 74147 pero lo hice ccon dos 74148 y quedo bastante bn


----------



## renzo1402

Hola, estoy realizando un contador up/dwn de 5 digitos, lo cual el menor de ellos va de 5 en 5. Realice el circuito para dos dígitos y funcionaba perfectamente, pensando que era así imprimí la placa y me puse a realizarlo pero sucedieron unos problemitas... el dígito de la centena (3ro en este caso) asciende o desciende de a dos numeros a la vez y no se como solucionarlo... Sinceramente me estoy VOLVIENDO LOCO y agradecería un montón su ayuda. 

Aqui les adjunto el circuito. (esta en liverwire)

Espero su respuesta


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola renzo1402

Hay varias cosas por mejorar en tu contador.

Todas las entradas de los IC’s que no se utilizan deben conectarse a Vcc. o Gnd. según convenga.
El punto decimal de los Display’s puede quedar sin conexión.

En el contador que estás, 4510, la entrada de clock(15) es cierta cuando es alta, esto es: cuenta +1 en la transición positiva del pulso.
De tal suerte que entre el contador de 5’s y el siguiente se requiere una compuerta NOT(inversor) para que el segundo contador cuenta +1 cuando el de los 5’s está en cero.

La entrada R(9) es cierta cuando es alta{1} así que como queremos que cuando está contando ésta señal sea falsa{0} debemos mantener bajas{0} esas entradas. Pero Tú las tienes desconectadas pues el botón llamado Reset es normalmente abierto.
Aquí es mejor utilizar un botón normalmente cerrado. Por un lado de él se conecta a todas las entradas R(9), el otro lado se conecta a Gnd, y se agrega una resistencia de digamos 10kOhms de las entradas R(9) al Vcc.
Esto no lo corregí en ti circuito.

Nota que es más visible todo con el reacomodo que le di a los componentes de tu circuito.

Espero haberte ayudado en la realización de tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## renzo1402

Mr Carlos:

Primero que nada muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, no lo escribí pero probando y probando llegué a la solución que vos me dabas sólo que me llevo un poquito más de tiempo que a ti  

Una vez que monté este circuito en la placa (mediante 20000 puentes porque tenia todo soldado ja) me di cuenta que al pasar de up a down, habia displays que tambien cambiaban...

Tienes alguna solución para eso? o es problema del integrado?

Igual no te preocupes, si no le encuentro solución para esta tarde, montaré el circuito solo en ascendente y si el tonto que maneja la máquina se pasa de la cuenta que necesita, que cuente a mano jajaja

Muchas gracias de todos modos  Cualquier consulta intentaré solucionarselas.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola renzo1402

Lo más probable, que al cambiar el conmutador para cambiar la dirección de conteo, éste genere ruido y haga que los contadores cambien el número en sus salidas.
Prueba insertando entre el común de éste conmutador un 4584 o un 40106 los cuales son del tipo Schmitt.
Desde luego la acción del conmutador cambiará, en cierta posición hará lo contrario de lo que hacia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## renzo1402

Hola Mr Carlos

Probé con los Schmitt y no dio resultado, debido a que el pin up/down me modifica en algunos contadores el pin 7 (carry out) y por ende cuenta... No te preocupes, lo voy a dejar así y me pondré a estudiar como programar PIC's ya que creo que si hubiese sabido utilizarlos desde un principio no habría renegado tanto...

Muchísimas gracias de todos modos, aprendí varias cosas. Mis aplausos por tu sabiduría


----------

